# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ευρετήριο Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας >  Ευρετήριο Πλοίων Ειδικών Αποστολών [Special Purpose Ships]

## Leo

*III. Πλοία Ειδικών Αποστολών [Special Purpose Ships]* 

*1. Ρυμουλκά [Tugboats]*

*2. Πιλοτίνες [Pilot boats]*

*3. Φορτηγά πλοία [Motorships]*

*4. Διάφορα [Various]*

Αιγαίον (Aegeon) 
Βυθοκόροι (Dredgers) 
Ίκαρος (Ikaros)
Καλυψώ (Calypso) 
Παγοθραυστικά (Ice Brakers) 
Πλοία - Νοσοκομεία (Hospital Ships) 
Πλοία Βαρέων βαρών (Heavy Lift ships) 
Πλωτό Ιατρικό Κέντρο (Afloat Medical Center) 
Πυροσβεστικά Πλοία (Firefighting Ships) 
Ταχύπλοα ΕΚΑΒ (Highspeed Rescue boats) 
Furgo 
Glomar Explorer 
Norskaud 
Philia 
Piri Reis 
Queen of the Netherlands

----------

